# Topics > Related topics > Languages AI and robots >  Lingodroids, language learning robots, School of Information Technology & Electrical Engineering, University of Queensland

## Airicist

Website - lingodroids.org

Team:

Scott Heath

Janet Wiles

----------


## Airicist

Article "Lingodroid Robots Invent Their Own Spoken Language"

by Evan Ackerman
May 17, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Lingodroids playing a location language game

Uploaded on May 18, 2011




> Video showing Lingodroids playing a location language game.
> 
> Schulz, R., Glover, A., Milford, M., Wyeth, G., & Wiles, J. (2011) Lingodroids: Studies in Spatial Cognition and Language, ICRA 2011, The International Conference on Robotics and Automation, Shanghai, China, May 2011

----------


## Airicist

Lingodroids playing various location language games

Uploaded on May 19, 2011




> Video showing Lingodroids playing where-are-we, how-far, what-direction, where-is-there, and go-to language games.
> 
> Schulz, R., Glover, A., Milford, M., Wyeth, G., & Wiles, J. (2011) Lingodroids: Studies in Spatial Cognition and Language, ICRA 2011, The International Conference on Robotics and Automation, Shanghai, China, May 2011

----------


## Airicist

iRat Lingodroid visits Sherwood's Year 2s
September 18, 2011




> UQ's iRats have brains that map their own world - they don't need GPS. They make dates with each other - well, they can agree to meet somewhere after they map their world. And they are able to interact with people via mobile phones.
> Curiosity is a good thing discovered a couple of Year 2 students from Sherwood State Primary School who heard UQ research fellow Dr Daniel 
> Angus and speculative fiction author-scientist Charlotte Nash on the topic, Does Sci-Fi Inspire Science, at the National Science Week Ekka Pavilion.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Lingodroid Robots Invent New Words for Time"

by Evan Ackerman
May 23, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Robots talking with Robots- How Lingodroids invent their own language: Janet Wiles at TEDxUQ

Published on Jul 23, 2013




> Janet and her colleagues had developed a robot rat called iRat. iRat can navigate, interact with real rats and develop language with other robots. What's next? In this innovative TEDx talk, Janet explores the possibilities of making smarter and multilingual robots that can understand the world better. 
> 
> Janet is the Professor of Complex and Intelligent Systems in the School of Information Technology & Electrical Engineering at the University of Queensland. Janet is a complex systems scientist, interested in how organisms are put together from genes to societies, and how this knowledge can be used in building robots. She recently completed a five-year project leading the Thinking Systems Project, supervising a cross-disciplinary team studying fundamental issues in how information is transmitted, received, processed and understood in biological and artificial systems.

----------

